# Протрузия Th8-Th9



## pavelprohor90 (5 Май 2018)

Доброго времени суток! У меня на МРТ протрузия... Подтолкнула меня сделать МРТ боль в солнечном сплетении, появившаяся после упражнения "Подъём штанги на бицепс", при котором я иногда дёргал корпусом. Эта боль появлялась на следующий день, но ещё через день проходила . Был у невролога, он сказал что мол ничего страшного нет, можно дальше заниматься, но без фанатизма .мне это показалось странным, потому что раз есть протрузия, то может быть в дальнейшем и грыжа, на что он ответил что эта вероятность крайне мала. Сегодня делал жим лёжа, и при взятии штанги в руки немного заболела грудина .может быть это из-за той протрузии?
Господа врачи, подскажите, сильно ли все трагично?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Не трагично.

Нет прямой связи


----------



## pavelprohor90 (6 Май 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Не трагично.
> 
> Нет прямой связи


Спасибо огромное за ответ! Лет 5 назад была травма позвоночника примерно в этом месте, где протрузия . Может из-за этого она и появилась... Как узнать о возрасте этой протрузии? И можно ли давать осевую нагрузку в виде становой тяги? Сейчас ничего не болит


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Становую тягу с каким весом?


----------



## pavelprohor90 (6 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ну 130 кг. Без нарушения техники удается делать.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Столько никому и никогда не положено.
Этим на жизнь зарабатываете?

А сколько положено поднимать грузчику?


----------



## pavelprohor90 (6 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, не знаю)) 50 кг наверно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Правильно.
Все, что выше, с врачами обсуждают не на предмет поднимать или нет, а как лечить последствия, если они придут.
Важно. Они придут ко всем, важна степень.
Вот срок и степень определяется техникой.

Делайте правильно.
Заботит, полечим. Не заболит в спине, полечим колени.


----------



## pavelprohor90 (6 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за ответ, доктор!)
Ещё вопрос по поводу умеренного артроза, описанного в заключении . Как с этим жить и бороться, и часто ли это бывает?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2018)

Умеренный, у всех.
Бороться разумным поведением и тренированностью. Но не спортом.


----------



## pavelprohor90 (6 Май 2018)

Спасибо за столь быстрый ответ!

Ещё такой момент есть... При повороте корпуса стоя влево, когда руки перед грудью, возникает некий давящий дискомфорт в грудине, близкий к боли... Возможно ли это как раз из-за протрузии? Когда вправо поворачиваюсь, такого нет. Как раз протрузия слева, исходя из МРТ...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Май 2018)

Посмотрите - признаки корешкового синдрома- не похоже.
А вот про рёберно - грудиной артроз (синдром Титца) и про рёберно-позвонковый артроз - почитайте.


----------



## pavelprohor90 (8 Май 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ок, спасибо


----------

